# Loose Join Using Dovetail Jig



## Zuki (Sep 7, 2005)

I have had some practice using my dovetail jig . . . bits and pieced of scrap all over the garage.  

I tried to make a box but I found that all of the corners (single blind) were loose. Not tightfitting at all. It looks neat when it is sitting on the bench, but when you pick it up it goes all out of shape. There is little slack from side to side in the join, but most of it is front to back.

This is what I am using . . .

Dewalt 616
1/2 King Dovetail Jig
1/2 Craftsman Dovetail bit
adapter plate that came with the Craftsman router table adapter plate (the bit is slightly off center in the hole)
1x4 clear pine

What am I doing wrong??


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Are you using a guide bushing on your baseplate or a bearing mounted on the bit? If your baseplate hole is off and you are using a guide bushing, that is your problem.

If you are not using a guide bushing, try fiddling with the height of your router bit. Try lowering it just a hair, that might do the trick.


----------



## Zuki (Sep 7, 2005)

Im using a guide bushing on the baseplate. No bearing on the bit.

The baseplate is not Dewalt, but a craftsman adaptor plate so that I can mount the router to my Craftsman table. The bushing will not fit my Dewalt plate so Im using it on the craftsman adaptor plate.

This is a smidge different then what you proposed Doug . . . thoughts on this combo?? Im thinking I should spring for the correct 7/16 brass bushing for my Dewalt baseplate.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If there is a way to make sure that the bushing is centered, than any brand of bushings will do as long as they are tight, and don't move around once installed. An easy way to make sure your bushings are centered is to use a small ID bushing, and a router bit that matches. With your router UNPLUGGED, chuck up both the bit and the guide bushing, and the bit should move freely when turned the wrong way in the bushing.

There are several aftermarket centering jigs that are also available, but this method works pretty well.


----------



## Zuki (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll see if I can "centre up" the bushing. Will keep you posted.

Tks Doug.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

90% of poor fitting dovetails made with a dovetail jig are due to height of the bit. Lower to loosen-higher to tighten.

regards
jerry


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

The bushing in the router base must be concentric with router collet (motor shaft) and cutter.
You can purchase a setup arbor that will lineup the router base to the collet. After that is set, its a mater of getting the dove tail bit adjusted to control the desired joint fit.


----------



## Jigboy (Sep 24, 2004)

I have a Craftsman non-plunge router, gift from the wife, never centred, and as you change the depth, you have to try to adjust the base plate /bushing to centre the bit again. She found out I bought a Hitatchi, but I still sleep in the house!


----------

